# daten in dropbox bearbeiten



## fleckdalm (31. Mrz 2011)

Ist es möglich ein programm zu schreiben das fie daten im public ordner meines dropbox accounts verändert bzw. Eine txt datei editiert? Wenn ja wie geht das?
Danke, mfg Fleckdalm


----------



## Andi_CH (31. Mrz 2011)

Worin liegt der unterschied zwischen einem DropBox folder und einem Directory?

Es gibt IMO keinen - also kannst du einfach über den Pfadnamen zugreifen wie auf jedes andere Directory auch. Der Folder liegt irgendwo in deinem user-folder (zuhause wüsste ich es - hier habe ich kein DropBox)


----------



## AmunRa (31. Mrz 2011)

Ich vermute mal er möchte auf auf den Dropbox Server zugreifen, 

also eigentlich einen eigenen Client schreiben für Computer die den client nicht installiert haben


----------



## Andi_CH (31. Mrz 2011)

fleckdalm hat gesagt.:


> ... das die daten im public ordner meines dropbox accounts ...



Stimmt, da steht "Account" - ich hab "Folder" gelesen. Sorry.


----------



## fleckdalm (31. Mrz 2011)

Ich möchte ein quiz schreiben, und die fragen sollen online gespeichert werden das lesen habe ich schon zusammengebacht mithilfe eines public links. Zum schreiben müsste ich mich jedoch irgendwie bei dropbox einloggen und dann die datei editieren bzw. Neue fragen hinzufügen.
Danke mfg Flckdalm


----------



## Gonzo17 (31. Mrz 2011)

Bei der Dropbox einloggen?
Du kannst doch auch einfach Dropbox installieren und dann auf den Ordner zugreifen oder ist das für dich keine Option? Wäre um ein vielfaches einfacher.


----------



## ARadauer (31. Mrz 2011)

Dropbox - Developers - Online backup, file sync, and sharing made easy. das schon angesehen?


----------



## fleckdalm (31. Mrz 2011)

Ich glaube das ist nur für etwickker von mobile applications. Was ich will ist einfach das man beim quiz neue fragen eingeben kann, die dann online gespeichert werden und von anderen wieder angesehen werden können. Mir ist auf die schnelle nur dropbox als kostenlose möglichkeit eingefallen viellicht gibt es auh noch andere möglichkeiten? Kann mir wer viellieicht genau erklären wie es geht welche klassen aus der api ich da brauche usw.
danke, mfg Fleckdalm


----------



## Gonzo17 (31. Mrz 2011)

Also wenn es wirklich nur darum geht irgendwo Fragen zu speichern.. wieso nimmst du dann nicht ein Textfile, einen kostenlosen Webspace und schiebst die immer per FTP hoch und runter? Der Client soll ja wahrscheinlich keine Fragen erstellen, sondern nur lesen. Und du schreibst in das Textfile die Fragen, die der Client sehen soll. Die Dropbox halte ich dafür für ziemlich ungeeignet..


----------



## fleckdalm (31. Mrz 2011)

Wo kann ich so etwas kostenlos (und am besten passwortgeschützt) machen?  Und wie kann ich dann darauf zugreifen(mir würde schon ein link zur entsprechenden klasse in der api reichen).
Danke mfg Fleckdalm


----------



## fleckdalm (31. Mrz 2011)

Hab mich jetzt bei lima city angemeldet: Gratis werbefreier Webspace | lima-city: kostenloser Webspace
wie kann ich jetzt per ftp einer dort gespeicherten txt datei neue fragen hinzufügen? (bzw. wie kann ich mich mit dem Programm dort anmelden, um die datei edititeren zu können)
Danke, mfg Fleckdalm


----------



## MarderFahrer (1. Apr 2011)

Eine schnelle Google Suche ergab folgende Beispiele:

Connect/Disconnect FTP:
Java Examples - How do I connect to FTP server?

Download File from FTP:
Java Examples - How do I download file from FTP server?

Upload File to FTP:
Java Examples - How do I upload file to FTP server?

Dazwischen fehlt also nur noch die Manipulation des Files. Sprich das hinzufügen deiner neuen Fragen.


----------



## fleckdalm (1. Apr 2011)

Danke das werde ich heute abend gleich mal ausprobieren!
Mfg Fleckdalm


----------



## fleckdalm (1. Apr 2011)

DAs geht leider nicht, immer wenn ich diesen import mache: 
	
	
	
	





```
import org.apache.commons.net.ftp.FTPClient;
```
Sagt er: package org.apache.commons.net.ftp does not exist
also funktioniert das nicht wieso?
Danke, mfg Fleckdalm


----------



## Gonzo17 (1. Apr 2011)

> In this example we are using the FTPClient class of the Apache Commons Net.



Commons Net - Apache Commons Net

:noe:


----------



## fleckdalm (1. Apr 2011)

Da bekomme ich ein .tar.gz file was soll ich damit jetzt machen?


----------



## Sonecc (1. Apr 2011)

1. Ergebnis bei google


----------



## Gonzo17 (1. Apr 2011)

Wenn sich .tar.gz bei dir nicht öffnen lässt, dann nimm das .zip
Falls du nicht weißt, was du damit machen sollst, dann solltest du dich nochmal mit den Grundlagen von Java beschäftigen.
Solltest du Eclipse nutzen, kannst du es so machen: commons-net-2.2.jar in dein Projekt kopieren, Rechtsklick, Build Path > Add To Build Path. Dann kannst du die Klassen aus diesem jar verwenden, zum Beispiel eben org.apache.commons.net.ftp.FTPClient.


----------



## ARadauer (1. Apr 2011)

fleckdalm hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube das ist nur für etwickker von mobile applications.


hatte in der firma keinen zugriff auf die seite :autsch:
habs mir jetzt nochmal angesehen... ich denke schon dass das auch für desktop anwendungen ist...

http://www.dropbox.com/static/developers/dropbox-client-java-BETA.tar.gz


----------



## fleckdalm (1. Apr 2011)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> hatte in der firma keinen zugriff auf die seite :autsch:
> habs mir jetzt nochmal angesehen... ich denke schon dass das auch für desktop anwendungen ist...
> 
> http://www.dropbox.com/static/developers/dropbox-client-java-BETA.tar.gz



Danke, aber ich mache es jetzt über lima city. Das geht nämlich glaube ich einfacher/besser.
mfg Fleckdalm


----------



## fleckdalm (1. Apr 2011)

Habs schon hingekriegt
Ein großes danke an euch alle!!!
Falls ich noch Fragen habe melde ich mich aber ich glaube jetzt ist alles geklärt!
Wenn ihr wollt kann ich mein Quiz hochladen sobald es fertig ist.
mfg Fleckdalm


----------



## fleckdalm (1. Apr 2011)

erledigt!


----------



## fleckdalm (2. Apr 2011)

in neuen Thread verschoben!
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/115933-libraries-netbeans-einfuegen.html


----------



## fleckdalm (3. Apr 2011)

Mein Quiz ist nun fertig
Wenn ihr wollt kann ich es hier hochladen.
Es stehen immer 4 antwortmöglichkeiten zur auswahl. Wenn man etwas falsches anklickt wird die Punkteanzahl halbiert, und ein teil von einem "Hangman" gezeichnet. Wenn der "Hangman" fertig gezeichnet ist hat man verloren. Es geht also darum möglichst viele Punkte zu erreichen. Man kann auch selbst fragen schreiben, und diese werden dann online gespeichert können also von jedem gesehen werden! 

Es ist sicher nichts überragendes, aber ich glaube für das 1. größere Programm das ich geschrieben habe nicht schlecht. Wie gesagt wenn es euch interessiert lade ich die .jar datei mal hier hoch!
mfg Fleckdalm


----------

